# Is it safe to have toddler beds against the wall?



## Willow82

Hello,

So we've finally taken the cot bars off DS's bed and although we planned to put a bed guard up, it turns out it wasn't suitable for the mattress on the bed and hence wasn't safe. So we're going to try him without one. The bed is really low and the room is carpeted, we will probably put some pillows on the floor as well.

I've got myself worried though about one side of his bed being against the wall as I read on the net that young children can get trapped between the bed and the wall. The gap between the wall and the bed is about 4-5cm without the bedding on. Am I being paranoid here? We can't really move the bed out to the middle of the room as his room is too small. I'm not really sure what our options are other than to go out and buy a toddler bed with fixed wooden rails already attached but that would defeat the purpose of buying a cot bed in the first place. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## bumpbear

For me personally, that would not be a cause for concern at all. I feel like my daughter's head is large enough that her airways would not get trapped in a 5cm gap and she is strong enough to maneuver herself out of a 'getting stuck' situation in that context at 3 years old.


----------



## minties

My kids beds have always been against the wall, and neither have ever been stuck and I wouldn't worry about a 3 year old at all.


----------



## MiniKiwi

Is it not an option to just remove the bars from one side? Sort of the in between step from cot to proper bed? If not, I wouldn't worry about the small gap myself (and I'm the worrying type!). My DD doesn't have a rail either and has never fallen out of her toddler bed


----------



## alibaba24

My DD toddler bed went against a wall she didn't have guards up either and was absolutely fine


----------



## SarahBear

It's more of an issue with young babies than it is with toddlers. If it's as close as you can get it, I'd call it good enough.


----------



## d_b

DS's bed is against the wall, I definitely wouldn't worry! You could wedge a blanket or pool noodle into the gap maybe? But that would be more to stop him from getting an arm or foot stuck.


----------



## Willow82

Thanks everybody. I feel a bit silly for worrying now, I should stay away from google! 

We've kept the bed as it is against the wall and he was absolutely fine last night. He did fall out of bed twice but didn't hurt himself due to it being so low, I also put a spare duvet on the floor to cushion him. The first time he cried briefly and the second time I heard a 'oh dear' and went in to find him asleep on the floor! He seems really excited to be in a proper bed now :)


----------



## jd83

We've always had the toddler bed against the wall; never occurred to me not to. I think by that age, they are perfectly capable of moving themselves or calling for help if needed.


----------

